# Golf



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok so good news is that I am now the proud owner of a set of golf clubs and "most" of the kit. Including, jumper and Pringle socks ;-)
So how do I actually get started?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Ok so good news is that I am now the proud owner of a set of golf clubs and "most" of the kit. Including, jumper and Pringle socks ;-)
> So how do I actually get started?


Well first you will need to join a golf club....take it that they don't have driving ranges in Cairo where you could go and have a practice !

Next step once you have found and joined a club is to go and book some lessons with the Pro.

Must warn you though it becomes addictive and can become expensive especially if you keep losing your balls....or if you manage a hole in one you might need a bank loan to cover the bar bill....assumimg that you will still be able to purchase alcohol in Egypt.

Anyway good luck in your new sport and it's a good way of passing a few hours or it's a good walk spoilt....whichever way you want to look at it.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I think a visit to the JW Marriot club house may be in order for Friday :eyebrows:


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> losing your balls


Chaps in that condition are well suited to G*lf.



hurghadapat said:


> sport


My arse.

Unless we agree that Hooplaa, Cribbage and Tiddleywinks also qualify as sport.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> Chaps in that condition are well suited to G*lf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.....you ever played golf.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I've started . . . 

spent 10 minutes on the driving range:clap2:








on my Wii fit 

it even tells me how my weight distribution is :eyebrows:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I've started . . .
> 
> spent 10 minutes on the driving range:clap2:
> 
> ...


Well then hope you put the Pringle sweater and socks on while you practised your driving on your Wii.


----------

